# Lost: Blue/Black Marmot Jacket at Powderhorn or the Poudre



## greenbelly (Jun 25, 2004)

This jacket would have either been lost on the CWWA Powederhorn weekend or the following weekend on the Poudre, near the beginning of June. If found please call Mark 720-841-4348


----------

